# Light in Ceiling Fan not working



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the wires have just worked loose after the fan was on. But the fan works, the lights don't. I pulled the lower (light part) down and it looks all wired up tight. How do i tell if the actual light housing is messed up? I got it working then went to put everything back together and then it stopped again. 

It'll have to wait till day time cause the kitchen light isn't enough to see what I'm doing. I wondered what I should do to test with the meter.

Thanks


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Make certain the power is turned off to the fan and light while you do any work. 

Most likely there is a loose connection. For each connection; remove the wire nut, twist the wires together in the same direction the wire nut will turn when you screw it back on, replace the wire nut. Reassemble the light and try turning it on.

If that didn't fix it you may have a broken wire. You will have to check eack wire for continuity with a meter (ohms).


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Check to see if the connection at the base of the bulb and fixture is bent or broken, sometimes it needs bent up for better contact. Only if on a 1 bulb fixture or if only 1 bulb doesn't work....James


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

The switch inside the fan could have gone bad also.


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks. I played around with it finally. After taking almost everything apart, I decided it was the (pull chain) switch. After messing around with it, I got the light working. I just left it alone and put everything back together. I'm sure sometime soon I'll have to replace it or the actual lighting part. 
Can I get just the switch? or would I be better off getting a lighting part? I'm assuming I can get one, and not replace the entire fan.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Can I get just the switch? or would I be better off getting a lighting part? I'm assuming I can get one, and not replace the entire fan.


I'd be surprised if you can find just the switch, but most any light fixture for fans will fit


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes you can buy just the switch take yours out and go to a good Electric Shop or supply house they should be able to hook you up, even Lowes or Home depot may have a generic one.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

nc_mtn said:


> Thanks. I played around with it finally. After taking almost everything apart, I decided it was the (pull chain) switch. After messing around with it, I got the light working. I just left it alone and put everything back together. I'm sure sometime soon I'll have to replace it or the actual lighting part.
> Can I get just the switch? or would I be better off getting a lighting part? I'm assuming I can get one, and not replace the entire fan.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Yes you can find it at any local store less than $5 and easy to wire.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

My local Ace Hardware store has a 4' display of ceiling fan parts!

Kathie


----------

